# Struggling again



## Crippy (Sep 30, 2017)

I finally was able to dial in my grinder perfectly pulling a really good espresso.

I was using the Crafthouse coffee's Industrial Espresso.

Using 17.5g 30 seconds out yielding 35g of espresso. This was using a setting of 10 on my Sage grinder pro (for reference)

Now..... I took advantage of Crafthouse' 30% off deals so ordered different beans.

Im currently trying their Nicaraguan Los Regalos which i cannot seem to get right.

The best ive got is 18g in 22 seconds out yielding 36g of espresso. This was setting 5 (half of the previous bean)

Can beans be that much different with regards to grinding etc???


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Crippy said:


> I finally was able to dial in my grinder perfectly pulling a really good espresso.
> 
> I was using the Crafthouse coffee's Industrial Espresso.
> 
> ...


Presumably it didnt taste good?

If you can grind finer, then grind finer, presumably you have settings 4 ,3 , 2 and 1 to use yet?

Yes beans can differ.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

As Boot's said , they can and do vary sometimes by a considerable amount, Just dial in your grinder to suit and keep a note of the settings for various beans, they may / will still need a little tweaking.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

Even the same bean can vary a bit between roasts.


----------

